# familiare/parente



## Zemljanika

Salve a tutti, vorrei capire come tradurre "familiare/parente" per evitare ambiguità con "parents" (genitori), nel periodo seguente, tratto da un articolo sul Niger:

Rispetto agli anni passati capita anche di vedere capanne chiuse, perché spesso è tutta la famiglia che ha cercato rifugio altrove, spostandosi nelle città da un parente. 

La mia proposta di traduzione, che purtroppo non mi convince, è:
Par rapport aux années passées il arrive aussi de voir des cabanes fermées, parce que souvent sont des familles entières qui se déplacent dans les villes pour se réfugier chez des personnes de famille. 

Grazie


----------



## Nunou

Ciao Zem,

"Par rapport aux années passées il arrive aussi de voir des cabanes fermées, parce que souvent (ce)* sont des familles entières qui se déplacent dans les villes pour se réfugier chez de la parenté ...chez des parents" (e non _les parents _che potrebbe in effetti creare ambiguità con genitori).

Cosa ne pensi? Per ora non mi viene in mente proprio altro....

*Io ci metterei il "ce"...ma non ti so spiegare il perché, mi viene istintivo e spero solo che sia veramente giusto.


----------



## Zemljanika

Grazie, penso che innanzitutto il partitivo des (parents) migliori la frase, e anche ce sont mi "suona" più appropriato!


----------



## DearPrudence

Ciao a tutti e due 


Nunou said:


> "Par rapport aux années passées il arrive aussi de voir des cabanes fermées, parce que souvent (ce)* sont des familles entières qui se déplacent dans les villes pour se réfugier chez de la parenté ...chez des parents" (e non _les parents _che potrebbe in effetti creare ambiguità con genitori).


"*chez de la parenté*" mi sembra strano, anche se in teoria deva essere possibile.

Io direi:
*"chez des proches"*


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao ragazze ,
Concordo con DP, "chez de la parenté" mi sembra strano, anche se _dovrebbe_ essere teoricamente possibile. E direi piuttosto come Nunou "chez des parents"  (in questo caso, 'des' non è l'articolo partitivo, è il plurale dell'articolo indeterminativo 'un'), questo  perché 'des proches' si può intendere come amici o familiari.
Nunou ha anche ragione quando dice che direbbe "*ce* sont des familles entières qui etc.", perché "c'est/ce sont" è un presentativo usato per mettere in rilievo le famiglie; in francese, il soggetto non è (quasi) mai sottinteso, si esprime almeno con un pronome.


----------



## Nunou

Ciao DP, ciao Matou,
avevo scritto prima "chez de la parenté" perché Zem aveva detto di voler evitare "parents" (credo di essermelo inventato perché in realtà non l'ho mai sentito dire neppure io..ma logicamente "reggeva" ) ...poi mi era venuta in mente la forma "chez des parents" che in effetti mi sembra più usata e/o comune se non si vuol dire/ripetere "famille". Chez des proches non mi era venuta in mente ed è vero che ha un significato più ampio. 

Matou, grazie per la spiegazione riguardo al "ce"...ora ho capito meglio anch'io perché lo volevo usare.


----------



## matoupaschat

Te l'ho già detto prima, cara Nunou, sei più bilingue di quanto tu non creda. A questa realtà non cambia niente il fatto che non sempre tu possa giustificare grammaticalmente quello che ti detta l'istinto. Apprezzerei moltissimo che una maggior parte di quanti si prevalgono nel loro profilo del titolo di madrelingua bi- perfino trilingue parlasse con l'intuito che ci dimostri quasi sempre.
Maintenant, j'arrête de te cirer les pompes... Bonne nuit!


----------



## Nunou

Matou...merci....et bonne nuit à toi aussi!! 

(P.S.: volevo fare la rima....ma per correttezza forse avrei dovuto mettere merci prima di Matou?...Come vedi la confusione è sempre presente!)


----------

